# Mistake? Just purchased the points program



## CTF2006

My husband and I have visited HWOR several times since they opened. This last weekend we listened to the new program and it seemed like a good idea to purchase 1100 points $20 per point and negotiated 150,000 WOH points. I thought since we typically spend more than $200 nt when we vacation it seemed to make sense. Seemed like a lot more flexibility with II and WOH and Oasis etc. 

I have since read some bad things on FB about it but I’m confused if it’s bad just for current owners or also new purchasers like ourselves. 
Please help. I’d like to cancel before it’s too late if we should! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

CTF2006 said:


> My husband and I have visited HWOR several times since they opened. This last weekend we listened to the new program and it seemed like a good idea to purchase 1100 points $20 per point and negotiated 150,000 WOH points. I thought since we typically spend more than $200 nt when we vacation it seemed to make sense. Seemed like a lot more flexibility with II and WOH and Oasis etc.
> 
> I have since read some bad things on FB about it but I’m confused if it’s bad just for current owners or also new purchasers like ourselves.
> Please help. I’d like to cancel before it’s too late if we should! Thanks so much in advance!


Definitely cancel. First that is not enough points to do much with. Learn more on here about resale. We don't buy less than 2000 points. You can buy a resale week there for more points and less money. I'm sure more folks will respond as well. Descend and take your time


----------



## WalnutBaron

Rescind immediately before your rescission period expires. Follow the rescission directions explicitly, as stated in your contract. As Tucson has stated, 1100 points is not enough to get a week in peak season at any of the Hyatt resorts. Rescind first, and then consider buying an actual deeded fixed week on the resale market. much better value at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Sapper

Resend ASAP!  Go do it now. 

After you have done that, come back, read the info on this board. You will see that you can have the same thing for pennies on the dollar. You should also look at the other systems in order to make sure Hyatt fits for you, your family, and future plans.   There are tons of very helpful folks on these boards who will go out of their way to help you get what you want, and for significantly less than what the developer is trying to get you to pay.


----------



## CTF2006

Thank you so much for the replies! I’m happy we didn’t lose out on the $. I thought the new program sounded like a great deal.
I appreciate your quick responses! Thanks so much for saving us from a big mistake!


----------



## CTF2006

Oh one last question! The sales guy said we didn’t need many points bc we can use “Getaways”. For example staying in Mexico at Hyatt Zilara (he showed us on the computer it was $45 per night) and then just use our points for more expensive places like Breckinridge. 

So I’m guessing Getaways aren’t really as good as he made them out to be? Do we still get use of Getaways with resale’s? 

After researching I realize we clearly we don’t have enough trading power for Breckinridge!


----------



## Panina

CTF2006 said:


> Oh one last question! The sales guy said we didn’t need many points bc we can use “Getaways”. For example staying in Mexico at Hyatt Zilara (he showed us on the computer it was $45 per night) and then just use our points for more expensive places like Breckinridge.
> 
> So I’m guessing Getaways aren’t really as good as he made them out to be? Do we still get use of Getaways with resale’s?
> 
> After researching I realize we clearly we don’t have enough trading power for Breckinridge!


Welcome to Tug, so glad you found us in time.

Owning a Hyatt week allows you membership in Interval International which gives you the ability to buy getaways.  The low price getaways are for off season places. This getaway feature is available to all interval members not only Hyatt owners. They used it to hype up the sale, not a good reason to buy a timeshare.


----------



## CTF2006

Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

CTF2006 said:


> Oh one last question! The sales guy said we didn’t need many points bc we can use “Getaways”. For example staying in Mexico at Hyatt Zilara (he showed us on the computer it was $45 per night) and then just use our points for more expensive places like Breckinridge.
> 
> So I’m guessing Getaways aren’t really as good as he made them out to be? Do we still get use of Getaways with resale’s?
> 
> After researching I realize we clearly we don’t have enough trading power for Breckinridge!


Did he mention that Hyatt Zilara is all inclusive and you add 100 per person per night to the cost of the getaway? Always take what sales says with a grain of salt or ask to see it in writing.


----------



## taterhed

You get the idea:  RESCIND now.....

Even if you do find that buying from the developer is exactly what you need to do.....you need to educate yourselves first and then make a thoughtful decision on your own timeline!!!
Actually, I'm sure you'll find that a deeded resale week will give you much better value for your vacation dollars.

Cheers!

Funny:  Two auto-correct errors on the same word (3 including the one I stopped on my post)  Don't Descend or Resend....Rescind!!!  (my choice was even worse--Resin)


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

ha, ha , I noticed that too late to rescind my message. We were all in such a rush to get the message out. I do wonder how sales can sleep at night. Good for you CTF in finding TUG in time!


----------



## CTF2006

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Did he mention that Hyatt Zilara is all inclusive and you add 100 per person per night to the cost of the getaway? Always take what sales says with a grain of salt or ask to see it in writing.



No of course he didn’t! (Eye roll) Good to know! That sure adds up fast! 



taterhed said:


> You get the idea:  RESCIND now.....
> 
> Funny:  Two auto-correct errors on the same word (3 including the one I stopped on my post)  Don't Descend or Resend....Rescind!!!  (my choice was even worse--Resin)



That IS funny! LOL

Ok we did our rescind letter thanks to all of you! Husband is on his way to post office now to mail it. We triple checked our contact and used a template I found on the forum. 
I can’t thank you all enough! 

I would love to purchase soon since Hyatt seems to be preoccupied with the Marriott merger and not taking their ROFR. Seems like a good time to buy. I love the Hyatt locations & properties but this will give us time to make sure there isn’t something that fits us better. There are SO many options it’s overwhelming!


----------



## WalnutBaron

CTF2006 said:


> No of course he didn’t! (Eye roll) Good to know! That sure adds up fast!
> 
> 
> 
> That IS funny! LOL
> 
> Ok we did our rescind letter thanks to all of you! Husband is on his way to post office now to mail it. We triple checked our contact and used a template I found on the forum.
> I can’t thank you all enough!
> 
> I would love to purchase soon since Hyatt seems to be preoccupied with the Marriott merger and not taking their ROFR. Seems like a good time to buy. I love the Hyatt locations & properties but this will give us time to make sure there isn’t something that fits us better. There are SO many options it’s overwhelming!


Great job. You just saved yourselves a lot of money and you’ll put yourselves in position to pick up a very nice property for pennies on the dollar. And you’re right about Hyatt right now: ROFR is not being exercised except in extreme cases, so there are some really good values out there.

Next steps:


Read the stickies thoroughly to learn how Hyatt works. Since you already seem sold on Hyatt as a system, you already know its advantages (very high and consistent quality) and limitations (it’s a smaller system, so has far fewer locations than Marriott, Vistana/Starwood, or Hilton).
Find a good, reputable resale broker to help squire you through the process of your first purchase. I recommend Bill Gabrielli, who specializes in Hyatt, but there are many other very good and honest brokers. And because you’re the buyer, you do not pay a sales commission or closing costs, in most cases.
Redweek will give you a reasonably good idea of resale values. Remember that the listings shown are asking prices only, so there’s still room to negotiate with the seller. Your broker, however, will earn his/her commission by finding what you’re looking for.
As Tucson has pointed out, you’ll be automatically enrolled into Interval International when you become an owner. II is a very good exchange company (my personal favorite), but be sure to read thoroughly the “Exchanging” forum to learn how best to utilize and leverage your membership. Because the quality of Hyatt is so high, their exchange power is also quite high, so don’t exchange your Hyatt week for a lower-quality week with an average timeshare unit unless you have a really good reason to want the exchange (e.g. you want a very specific location and the off-brand unit is the only timeshare option available in that location).
Have fun, and enjoy some great vacations within the Hyatt system!


----------



## CTF2006

WalnutBaron said:


> Great job. You just saved yourselves a lot of money and you’ll put yourselves in position to pick up a very nice property for pennies on the dollar. And you’re right about Hyatt right now: ROFR is not being exercised except in extreme cases, so there are some really good values out there.
> 
> Next steps:
> 
> 
> Read the stickies thoroughly to learn how Hyatt works. Since you already seem sold on Hyatt as a system, you already know its advantages (very high and consistent quality) and limitations (it’s a smaller system, so has far fewer locations than Marriott, Vistana/Starwood, or Hilton).
> Find a good, reputable resale broker to help squire you through the process of your first purchase. I recommend Bill Gabrielli, who specializes in Hyatt, but there are many other very good and honest brokers. And because you’re the buyer, you do not pay a sales commission or closing costs, in most cases.
> Redweek will give you a reasonably good idea of resale values. Remember that the listings shown are asking prices only, so there’s still room to negotiate with the seller. Your broker, however, will earn his/her commission by finding what you’re looking for.
> As Tucson has pointed out, you’ll be automatically enrolled into Interval International when you become an owner. II is a very good exchange company (my personal favorite), but be sure to read thoroughly the “Exchanging” forum to learn how best to utilize and leverage your membership. Because the quality of Hyatt is so high, their exchange power is also quite high, so don’t exchange your Hyatt week for a lower-quality week with an average timeshare unit unless you have a really good reason to want the exchange (e.g. you want a very specific location and the off-brand unit is the only timeshare option available in that location).
> Have fun, and enjoy some great vacations within the Hyatt system!



Thank you walnut! I appreciate the tips! I don’t know if I’m sold on Hyatt or just that we are so familiar with them. We live in Houston so we’ve rented at HWOR in SA several times since they opened in 2006 and we do love their quality and locations.

But we’re definitely going to take this opportunity (thanks to Y’all!! Whew!) And take the time to research other companies and see what works best for us! 

I can’t thank everyone enough for your help and taking the time to respond! It’s really appreciated!


----------



## taterhed

If you're browsing Hyatt's, I've come to prefer the Myresortnetwork.com 

It's like Redweek, but more compact.  Here is the HWOR listings:  http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Hyatt-Wild-Oak-Ranch/San-Antonio/Texas/

It's like any another site:  if the price is too good....it probably is.  If the price seems high...it probably is.  But none of the crazy stuff you'll see on some websites.
you can search any Hyatt from the quick search menu.  Gives you a snap-shot of the market if you take the mid-50% of the listing prices etc...

cheers.


----------



## brody24

Hi, I also just purchased the 880 point plan 2 days ago since my wife and I visit Hyatt resorts every year and I liked much of what I heard about the program.  Also included 150,000 WOH points.  I would never want a set week at a set place, and liked the idea of using points to visit various locations (we usually travel off season and have no problem avoiding Saturdays to maximize value of the points).  Perhaps someone can explain why it was a mistake to purchase, because I would obviously want to rescind if it makes sense to do so.

Perhaps a better phrasing would be this:  For whom would the points plan actually make sense?


----------



## jhac007

brody24 said:


> Hi, I also just purchased the 880 point plan 2 days ago since my wife and I visit Hyatt resorts every year and I liked much of what I heard about the program.  Also included 150,000 WOH points.  I would never want a set week at a set place, and liked the idea of using points to visit various locations (we usually travel off season and have no problem avoiding Saturdays to maximize value of the points).  Perhaps someone can explain why it was a mistake to purchase, because I would obviously want to rescind if it makes sense to do so.
> 
> Perhaps a better phrasing would be this:  For whom would the points plan actually make sense?




I am not sure what you spent for 880 points but you probably could get 2200 points on the resell market a lot cheaper.  880 points doesn't give you much of anything!  Yes, you may buy a fixed week, but you don't ever have to use your home resort (fixed week) if you desire not too, use the associated points to go other locations in the system,as you say.


----------



## brody24

jhac007 said:


> I am not sure what you spent for 880 points but you probably could get 2200 points on the resell market a lot cheaper.  880 points doesn't give you much of anything!  Yes, you may buy a fixed week, but you don't ever have to use your home resort (fixed week) if you desire not too, use the associated points to go other locations in the system,as you say.



If you buy the 2200 points (via purchasing a resale week at a home resort fixed week you never actually use), are those points different than the 880 I purchased?  They referred to the 880 points as portfolio points, and the literature refers to them as such.  Are the 2200 any more restricted in how/when they can be used?  Or is it literally a matter of getting more of the exact same kind of points, but for less money?


----------



## taterhed

I'm sure that one of the experienced Hyatt posters will reply... If you're concerned, suggest you start a new thread (in the Hyatt section?) and solicit advice.
Not sure if you've read them, but here are the Hyatt articles....

*Hyatt TUG Guide
Discussion on HPP
*
Hope it helps....


----------



## brody24

taterhed said:


> I'm sure that one of the experienced Hyatt posters will reply... If you're concerned, suggest you start a new thread (in the Hyatt section?) and solicit advice.
> Not sure if you've read them, but here are the Hyatt articles....
> 
> *Hyatt TUG Guide
> Discussion on HPP
> *
> Hope it helps....



I did read through most of the "Discussion on HPP" thread, but almost all discussion there is why _existing_ HRC members didn't like HPP and didn't want to upgrade into it.  It was hard for me to gauge why, objectively, a non-owner should or should not purchase into HPP and for what type of buyer HPP makes sense.  As for the guide, I am currently reviewing since my familiarity is only with the HPP at the moment.


----------



## taterhed

brody24 said:


> If you buy the 2200 points (via purchasing a resale week at a home resort fixed week you never actually use), are those points different than the 880 I purchased?  They referred to the 880 points as portfolio points, and the literature refers to them as such.  Are the 2200 any more restricted in how/when they can be used?  Or is it literally a matter of getting more of the exact same kind of points, but for less money?



How about we agree on this?


I know so little about the Hyatt program that I wouldn't begin to discuss it with you.  I wouldn't want to 'guess' with your money.
Sounds like you have 'doubts.'  No, strike that, you 'have doubts.'
You should rescind now.  Why?  Because you have doubts and a 1-time shot to rescind.
Keep in mind:  Anything you bought last week can likely be purchased next week......for the same price or less.  So, if you decide that a developer purchase is the right course for you.....they'll still sell it to you next week, month, year.

Cheers.

I hope some more experts will assist with your decision.


----------



## brody24

taterhed said:


> How about we agree on this?
> 
> 
> I know so little about the Hyatt program that I wouldn't begin to discuss it with you.  I wouldn't want to 'guess' with your money.
> Sounds like you have 'doubts.'  No, strike that, you 'have doubts.'
> You should rescind now.  Why?  Because you have doubts and a 1-time shot to rescind.
> Keep in mind:  Anything you bought last week can likely be purchased next week......for the same price or less.  So, if you decide that a developer purchase is the right course for you.....they'll still sell it to you next week, month, year.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I hope some more experts will assist with your decision.



Thank you for the input.  Looks like I have 10 days to rescind under Florida law, and I just purchased Monday, so I am within the rescission period if needed.  I do indeed have some doubts the more I read on here about how resale weeks may make more sense.  The advice of any of the experts on here is of course appreciated regardless.


----------



## CTF2006

brody24 said:


> Hi, I also just purchased the 880 point plan 2 days ago since my wife and I visit Hyatt resorts every year and I liked much of what I heard about the program.  Also included 150,000 WOH points.  I would never want a set week at a set place, and liked the idea of using points to visit various locations (we usually travel off season and have no problem avoiding Saturdays to maximize value of the points).  Perhaps someone can explain why it was a mistake to purchase, because I would obviously want to rescind if it makes sense to do so.
> 
> Perhaps a better phrasing would be this:  For whom would the points plan actually make sense?



Brody, I’m by far no expert but I’ve been looking at resale’s as suggested here and if you could purchase double the points for 1/4 of the price wouldn’t you want to? 

I’ve found several significantly better deals than what we purchased. Significantly!

And if I understand correctly, the amount of points you and I purchased doesn’t give us much trading power so to speak. For instance my family wanted to stay in Breckinridge in December. There’s not a snowballs chance in h_ll, that will happen with 1100 points from what I’ve now been told.

Good luck with whatever you decide! Knowledge is power!


----------



## brody24

CTF2006 said:


> Brody, I’m by far no expert but I’ve been looking at resale’s as suggested here and if you could purchase double the points for 1/4 of the price wouldn’t you want to?
> 
> I’ve found several significantly better deals than what we purchased. Significantly!
> 
> And if I understand correctly, the amount of points you and I purchased doesn’t give us much trading power so to speak. For instance my family wanted to stay in Breckinridge in December. There’s not a snowballs chance in h_ll, that will happen with 1100 points from what I’ve now been told.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide! Knowledge is power!



I am more interested in off-season visits generally, though obviously would like to have more points at a lower cost all things equal (since that way I at least have some flexibility to possibly do a more in-season trip or to upgrade to larger apartment).  Though I need to research more about the Club Use Points and what T&C govern their usage (currently reading the stickies and guides).  You and I both purchased into the new portfolio points, and I don't think we are talking apples to apples in saying 880 pts vs. 2,200 pts.


----------



## CTF2006

brody24 said:


> You and I both purchased into the new portfolio points, and I don't think we are talking apples to apples in saying 880 pts vs. 2,200 pts.



I haven’t figured it out how Portfolio Points stack up to the original pts. If you find somewhere that explains it, please send me a link. Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23

I think any purchase from a developer is a waste of good money.  You need to know that I do not own Hyatt and have nothing against Hyatt.  The resorts are beautiful.  

I have had the good fortune of staying in 3 of them through exchange.  I am very blessed to have good traders that were literally free.  But you cannot count on getting exchanges, so owning in a system can be very important to some people who are not flexible.  

We go off-season and enter ongoing searches and cross our fingers.  I am so happy to say it's been great.  But we are retired and are flexible.


----------



## rickandcindy23

So which resort do you visit?  You said HWOR.  That means nothing to me.  I must be dense or something.  

When you add the purchase cost of your points and the maintenance fees for your use each year, divide that amount by 30 years, and that will tell you the real cost of your vacations.  Fees do go up.


----------



## brody24

rickandcindy23 said:


> So which resort do you visit?  You said HWOR.  That means nothing to me.  I must be dense or something.
> 
> When you add the purchase cost of your points and the maintenance fees for your use each year, divide that amount by 30 years, and that will tell you the real cost of your vacations.  Fees do go up.



For a week that translates to approximately 2,000 points, what is the average annual maintenance fee?  Curious if there is a general range.

And I believe HWOR is Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch


----------



## Sapper

CTF2006 said:


> Thank you so much for the replies! I’m happy we didn’t lose out on the $. I thought the new program sounded like a great deal.
> I appreciate your quick responses! Thanks so much for saving us from a big mistake!



Glad we could help!


----------



## Sapper

taterhed said:


> You get the idea:  RESCIND now.....
> 
> Even if you do find that buying from the developer is exactly what you need to do.....you need to educate yourselves first and then make a thoughtful decision on your own timeline!!!
> Actually, I'm sure you'll find that a deeded resale week will give you much better value for your vacation dollars.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Funny:  Two auto-correct errors on the same word (3 including the one I stopped on my post)  Don't Descend or Resend....Rescind!!!  (my choice was even worse--Resin)



Haha, hmmm... It was late.


----------



## rickandcindy23

brody24 said:


> For a week that translates to approximately 2,000 points, what is the average annual maintenance fee?  Curious if there is a general range.
> 
> And I believe HWOR is Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch


One of the three we have been to.  I loved that one.  It's gorgeous but has been there a long time and has a lot of space to build additional buildings, but there are not enough sales to support it, apparently.  I guess we are doing our job on TUG, advising people to rescind and save huge money by buying resale.


----------



## brody24

rickandcindy23 said:


> One of the three we have been to.  I loved that one.  It's gorgeous but has been there a long time and has a lot of space to build additional buildings, but there are not enough sales to support it, apparently.  I guess we are doing our job on TUG, advising people to rescind and save huge money by buying resale.



Sounds like that has been in general consensus among the threads and stickies I have read.  For whom would it actually make sense to buy into HPP directly from developer, or is it always a disadvantage to do so?


----------



## CTF2006

rickandcindy23 said:


> One of the three we have been to.  I loved that one.  It's gorgeous but has been there a long time and has a lot of space to build additional buildings, but there are not enough sales to support it, apparently.  I guess we are doing our job on TUG, advising people to rescind and save huge money by buying resale.



This is the only one we’ve been to and we’ve rented there a dozen times. We love it. Over the weekend the sales guy said it should be build out by 2025. Funny how long it’s actually taken them since it opened in 2006! Y’all are doing a GREAT job here at TUG!


----------



## rickandcindy23

brody24 said:


> Sounds like that has been in general consensus among the threads and stickies I have read.  For whom would it actually make sense to buy into HPP directly from developer, or is it always a disadvantage to do so?


You can buy resale at Pinon Pointe.  I just don't know how the old points match up to the new system they put into place with the takeover of ILG.

Pinon Pointe is one of the other three we have traded into.  The other was Carmel.  I loved all of three of them, but Rick thought Carmel would be very luxurious, I guess I built it up too much.  It's a bit woodsy.  

I still want to stay at the Hyatt resorts in Florida, but not during the hot months of summer, and not during hurricane season.  I think owners book those.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Brody, here are all the reasons I can think of to rescind while you still have time:

880 points is not enough to get you much more than a few weekdays during peak season or a low demand week in the off-season, and you’ve paid retail price for it—likely approaching $20,000.
You can buy a resale fixed week at Hyatt Pinon Pointe these days for around $10,000 or even less that carries 2,000 points.
With a fixed week, you own a real property which can potentially be rented if you so choose. With points, you own...points.
You have no more flexibility with the HPP than you do by owning a fixed week, as long as you convert your fixed week to CUP points which allow you to trade within the Hyatt system.
Your HPP points give you zero guarantee of what kind of view/location you will be assigned. With a fixed week, you are guaranteed the unit you purchased with its accompanying view. Big advantage.
There are very rare occasions when buying from the developer makes sense, but your situation is not one of them. 
Rescind, read the Hyatt forum stickies so you understand fully how Hyatt works, and then hire a good broker to represent you in your first purchase.


----------



## WalnutBaron

brody24 said:


> I am more interested in off-season visits generally, though obviously would like to have more points at a lower cost all things equal (since that way I at least have some flexibility to possibly do a more in-season trip or to upgrade to larger apartment).  Though I need to research more about the Club Use Points and what T&C govern their usage (currently reading the stickies and guides).  You and I both purchased into the new portfolio points, and I don't think we are talking apples to apples in saying 880 pts vs. 2,200 pts.


The points values are exactly the same, whether you own in the Points system or the legacy Hyatt Residence Club.


----------



## brody24

Is the only real difference the timeframe in which you can use the points?  I read the sticky regarding the HRC points (i.e. CUP, what happens if they lapse, etc.).  If one wants to simply swap the fixed week in for the 2,000 points right at the onset of the year, one is at no disadvantage relative to someone holding portfolio points?  I just want to make sure I understand the relative booking priority between the two types of points.

And thank you so much for the above response.  It is very helpful.


----------



## taterhed

So....here is the point.

Right now, you should focus on three things:

Recognize that you don't fully understand the system, the ups/downs and options:  Rescind now. 
Learn what is right for you
Make a plan to find and purchase--resale or developer--and then move forward on YOUR timeline.  Don't jump on a 'bargain' you see on Fleabay.
Good luck!

Remember:  If it comes back to 'I should buy from the developer'  the option will still be there.  But this time....it would be an educated decision.


----------



## brody24

taterhed said:


> So....here is the point.
> 
> Right now, you should focus on three things:
> 
> Recognize that you don't fully understand the system, the ups/downs and options:  Rescind now.
> Learn what is right for you
> Make a plan to find and purchase--resale or developer--and then move forward on YOUR timeline.  Don't jump on a 'bargain' you see on Fleabay.
> Good luck!
> 
> Remember:  If it comes back to 'I should buy from the developer'  the option will still be there.  But this time....it would be an educated decision.



Sounds logical.  I think I will rescind for the time being, learn more about resale options, and then make a decision.


----------



## Passepartout

brody24 said:


> Sounds logical.  I think I will rescind for the time being, learn more about resale options, and then make a decision.


I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## CTF2006

Thanks Walnut for referring me to Bill. He is very knowledgeable and spent a lot of time answering my questions and steering me in the right direction.

Brody I highly recommend speaking with Bill. I asked your question and he said the points are the same however HPP do not get first dibs on reservations the owners with deeded weeks do. That’s a big disadvantage for me. 

The link to the resale’s that Taderhed Posted has some great deals. (I reposted above) Just don’t take mine! 
You’ll find Bill has several listings there if you choose to contact him.


----------



## Panina

brody24 said:


> Sounds logical.  I think I will rescind for the time being, learn more about resale options, and then make a decision.


Wonderful decision.  Welcome to TUG, here you will learn everything you need to make an informed purchase.


----------



## brody24

CTF2006 said:


> Thanks Walnut for referring me to Bill. He is very knowledgeable and spent a lot of time answering my questions and steering me in the right direction.
> 
> Brody I highly recommend speaking with Bill. I asked your question and he said the points are the same however HPP do not get first dibs on reservations the owners with deeded weeks do. That’s a big disadvantage for me.
> 
> The link to the resale’s that Taderhed Posted has some great deals. (I reposted above) Just don’t take mine!
> You’ll find Bill has several listings there if you choose to contact him.



Thanks, I will reach out to him today since I'd love to learn more (once I have finalized and sent in my cancellation/rescission notice...)


----------



## skimeup

For what it's worth, I just finalized a sale at Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel).  I purchased on ebay - for $499.  Plus closing (about $400 - don't remember exactly), transfer fee $650 (ridiculous) and 2018 maintenance fee.  1880 points - second floor - ocean view.  Drawback is maintenance fee almost $1700.  I was on the lookout for Pinon Pointe - which I've stayed at and really like and has the lowest mf.  But I love the Carmel area, live in LA, so the western ones are more attractive to me.  And the price was sure right!  (Anyone know how much the mf is on Pinon Pointe right now?)  And for newbies, the mfs don't depend on the size of your unit or the time of year, they depend only on the resort that has your fixed week. 

As I said, I am new so if any of this is wrong, will someone more knowledgabe please jump in?


----------



## bdh

skimeup said:


> Anyone know how much the mf is on Pinon Pointe right now? And for newbies, the mfs don't depend on the size of your unit or the time of year, they depend only on the resort that has your fixed week.
> 
> As I said, I am new so if any of this is wrong, will someone more knowledgabe please jump in?



The "sticky" on MF's lists Pinon Pointe at $1,071,18.  FWIW: MF does vary a tick on weeks/units at a resort - the difference is due to property tax variations.


----------



## martinphillip03

Could you recommend a good Hilton Timeshare broker?

Marty 





WalnutBaron said:


> Great job. You just saved yourselves a lot of money and you’ll put yourselves in position to pick up a very nice property for pennies on the dollar. And you’re right about Hyatt right now: ROFR is not being exercised except in extreme cases, so there are some really good values out there.
> 
> Next steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a good, reputable resale broker to help squire you through the process of your first purchase. I recommend Bill Gabrielli, who specializes in Hyatt, but there are many other very good and honest brokers. And because you’re the buyer, you do not pay a sales commission or closing costs, in most cases.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

skimeup said:


> For what it's worth, I just finalized a sale at Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel).  I purchased on ebay - for $499.  Plus closing (about $400 - don't remember exactly), transfer fee $650 (ridiculous) and 2018 maintenance fee.  1880 points - second floor - ocean view.  Drawback is maintenance fee almost $1700.  I was on the lookout for Pinon Pointe - which I've stayed at and really like and has the lowest mf.  But I love the Carmel area, live in LA, so the western ones are more attractive to me.  And the price was sure right!  (Anyone know how much the mf is on Pinon Pointe right now?)  And for newbies, the mfs don't depend on the size of your unit or the time of year, they depend only on the resort that has your fixed week.
> 
> As I said, I am new so if any of this is wrong, will someone more knowledgabe please jump in?


Sounds like a great deal. Pinon Pointe is selling around 6,000 right now with MFs around 1050. Congratulations!


----------



## PerryKing

There are many many *Resales*, *Foreclosures* and *Special offers* available at the Hyatt Residence Club, Main Street Station, Breckenridge Colorado available from a Hyatt official reseller in Breckenridge.  All at very attractive prices compared to what they originally sold for.

 Several are listed for sale here on the "For Sale" section of the main TUG website, and even more  are also listed at  www.breckenridgeMSR.com

Summer Float time, Fixed Ski weeks, and full 1/20th Shares. All combinations available. And when you buy through a Hyatt Authorized reseller you get the Hyatt Hotel Program Points exchange benefits also.

I bought a 3 bedroom peak ski week  in 2002 during Pre Construction and have really enjoyed skiing in Breckenridge, and I have also spent every 4th of July week at the Hyatt Main Street Station Residence club for the last 15 years straight. Breckenridge is a real town and the Hyatt MSS is right in the middle of the action.


----------



## PerryKing

Tucsonadventurer said:


> ha, ha , I noticed that too late to rescind my message. We were all in such a rush to get the message out. I do wonder how sales can sleep at night. Good for you CTF in finding TUG in time!


You can always go back and EDIT your own messages !


----------



## PerryKing

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Sounds like a great deal. Pinon Pointe is selling around 6,000 right now with MFs around 1050. Congratulations!


FYI:  The amount of the maintenance fees DO DEPEND on your unit size at all Hyatt's.


----------



## PerryKing

CTF2006 said:


> I haven’t figured it out how Portfolio Points stack up to the original pts. If you find somewhere that explains it, please send me a link. Thanks!


How much are the yearly maintenance fees for  each Hyatt Portfolio point ?


----------



## PerryKing

As I said, I am new so if any of this is wrong, will someone more knowledgabe please jump in?[/QUOTE]


skimeup said:


> For what it's worth, I just finalized a sale at Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel).  I purchased on ebay - for $499.  Plus closing (about $400 - don't remember exactly), transfer fee $650 (ridiculous) and 2018 maintenance fee.  1880 points - second floor - ocean view.  Drawback is maintenance fee almost $1700.  I was on the lookout for Pinon Pointe - which I've stayed at and really like and has the lowest mf.  But I love the Carmel area, live in LA, so the western ones are more attractive to me.  And the price was sure right!  (Anyone know how much the mf is on Pinon Pointe right now?)  And for newbies, the mfs don't depend on the size of your unit or the time of year, they depend only on the resort that has your fixed week.
> 
> As I said, I am new so if any of this is wrong, will someone more knowledgabe please jump in?




*FYI: The amount of the maintenance fees dose DEPEND on the  unit size at all Hyatt's.*


----------



## PerryKing

rickandcindy23 said:


> You can buy resale at Pinon Pointe.  I just don't know how the old points match up to the new system they put into place with the takeover of ILG.
> 
> Pinon Pointe is one of the other three we have traded into.  The other was Carmel.  I loved all of three of them, but Rick thought Carmel would be very luxurious, I guess I built it up too much.  It's a bit woodsy.
> 
> I still want to stay at the Hyatt resorts in Florida, but not during the hot months of summer, and not during hurricane season.  I think owners book those.




*The Hyatt at Carmel is a conversion of an old Classic and Historic  Carmel Hotel. In a very great location up on a hillside, some with views of the Pacific Ocean, and is very popular.  Even owners of other Hyatt's can have a hard time getting a reservation at The Hyatt Carmel.  Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs  Florida (Half way between Fort Myers and Naples) is very very nice.  Located On a Golf course. With a Hyatt Hotel near by - The Hyatt Coconut Point Hotel. *


----------



## PerryKing

How much is the yearly maintenance fee per Hyatt Portfolio point ?


----------



## TBipp

PerryKing, What is the name/website of Hyatt official reseller in Breckenridge that you mentioned in your post?  I think it was Post #48.


----------



## bdh

Mitzi Wheeler   970-547-5200

www.breckenridgemsr.com/fractional-ownership-colorado.html


----------



## Sapper

Everything on there seems over priced.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Sapper said:


> Everything on there seems over priced.


They have 10 days summer 2 bedroom for 10,000 which isn't bad. MFs for that 1700ish. Not many points though


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> They have 10 days summer 2 bedroom for 10,000 which isn't bad. MFs for that 1700ish. Not many points though



Ah, yeah, I was looking at the ski season stuff.


----------



## Pathways

PerryKing said:


> There are many many *Resales*, *Foreclosures* and *Special offers* available at the Hyatt Residence Club, Main Street Station, Breckenridge Colorado available from a Hyatt official reseller in Breckenridge.  All at very attractive prices compared to what they originally sold for.
> 
> Summer Float time, Fixed Ski weeks, and full 1/20th Shares.





bdh said:


> Mitzi Wheeler   970-547-5200
> 
> www.breckenridgemsr.com/fractional-ownership-colorado.html





Sapper said:


> Everything on there seems over priced.




These are 'Hyatt developer' prices.  Since Hyatt does not have a full time sales office there, Mitzi is their 'sales' person.  Purchase from her and you will get all the developer rights.  Try to sell through her, and you will be dictated a minimum listing price. 

By the marketing brochures and efforts at the resort, owners think they can recoup their 'investment' and it helps keep other resales prices inflated.  You will see very little movement with those listings.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Sapper said:


> Ah, yeah, I was looking at the ski season stuff.


oh the sheet here says 2 bedroom weeks 4, 8, 10 and 13, 25,000  and studios in winter  7,000 to 13,000, 2 bedroom float which is 1 week winter and 17 float summer 15,000 up to 29,900. Mitzelle%breckenridgemsr.com. She responds right away. We just emailed her.


----------



## Panina

Pathways said:


> These are 'Hyatt developer' prices.  Since Hyatt does not have a full time sales office there, Mitzi is their 'sales' person.  Purchase from her and you will get all the developer rights.  Try to sell through her, and you will be dictated a minimum listing price.
> 
> By the marketing brochures and efforts at the resort, owners think they can recoup their 'investment' and it helps keep other resales prices inflated.  You will see very little movement with those listings.


“dictated minimum listing price” seems wrong. Wonder the legality of dictating market price? Makes owners who want to sell at market price having to go elsewhere.


----------



## Pathways

Panina said:


> “dictated minimum listing price” seems wrong. Wonder the legality of dictating market price? Makes owners who want to sell at market price having to go elsewhere.



If it's an agent for Hyatt, they will do what Hyatt wants.  Say you went into the Hyatt sales office in Key West and ask the sales staff if they will help you sell your SH week.  They will control the asking/selling price.(at least on the low end, you can probably ask on the high end if you want)

I found out because I was talking price with a seller in CO.  I knew this agent advertised all her sales come with full rights. (WOH and so forth).  After verifying this with some current listings, the seller and I approached to ask what the commission would be if we brokered the sale through her to get the full rights.  Let's just say the conversation was cut short, and no further ?? answered/no further email responses were received. The only comment made was 'all pricing has to go through Hyatt in FL.

Same with the Marriott weeks direct sales.  THEY set the price.  The difference is the Marriott people work only for Marriott, and don't run other sales on the side.  And they are upfront with what they are doing.


----------



## Pathways

Tucsonadventurer said:


> oh the sheet here says 2 bedroom weeks 4, 8, 10 and 13, 25,000  and studios in winter  7,000 to 13,000, 2 bedroom float which is 1 week winter and 17 float summer 15,000 up to 29,900. Mitzelle%breckenridgemsr.com. She responds right away. We just emailed her.



A week 10 or 13 can be had for well under 15K. A least a year ago they were avail for 11K.  That is for the fixed week plus an additional 10 days summer/mtn.  Just fixed week winter only (there are only a few) were 5-6K for a studio.

These were all Redweek listings

Also, if I remember correctly, the 2BR winter float was not really a good ski week, they are Thanksgiving to Christmas - So hit/miss for ski.


----------



## brody24

PerryKing said:


> How much are the yearly maintenance fees for  each Hyatt Portfolio point ?



For the 880 point plan, the annual MF was $730


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Pathways said:


> A week 10 or 13 can be had for well under 15K. A least a year ago they were avail for 11K.  That is for the fixed week plus an additional 10 days summer/mtn.  Just fixed week winter only (there are only a few) were 5-6K for a studio.
> 
> These were all Redweek listings
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly, the 2BR winter float was not really a good ski week, they are Thanksgiving to Christmas - So hit/miss for ski.


Those are good prices.


----------



## Cropman

PerryKing said:


> FYI: The amount of the maintenance fees DO DEPEND on your unit size at all Hyatt's.



That's not quite true.  Maintenance fees are the same regardless of unit size at some Hyatt resorts.


----------



## AJCts411

CTF2006 said:


> Thanks Walnut for referring me to Bill. He is very knowledgeable and spent a lot of time answering my questions and steering me in the right direction.
> 
> Brody I highly recommend speaking with Bill. I asked your question and he said the points are the same however HPP do not get first dibs on reservations the owners with deeded weeks do. That’s a big disadvantage for me.
> 
> The link to the resale’s that Taderhed Posted has some great deals. (I reposted above) Just don’t take mine!
> You’ll find Bill has several listings there if you choose to contact him.



Just FYI another resource for researching Key West and Florida Hyatt (only) is keywestfltimeshare.com...I've gotten 2 weeks at real good prices though Don...although everything listed now seems to be much higher.


----------



## Kal

PerryKing said:


> As I said, I am new so if any of this is wrong, will someone more knowledgabe please jump in?





*FYI: The amount of the maintenance fees dose DEPEND on the  unit size at all Hyatt's.*[/QUOTE]
Do you have some examples where the MF differ by unit size?


----------



## Sapper

Cropman said:


> That's not quite true.  Maintenance fees are the same regardless of unit size at some Hyatt resorts.



You mean all two bedrooms are the same cost in maintenance fees regardless if one is 950square feet and the other is 975square feet. Not one bed units are the same cost as two or three bed units, right?


----------



## Cropman

No, I thought all units, regardless of size, and point value, have the same MF's at some resorts.  For instance, at Sunset Harbor, I thought the one bedroom units pay the same MF as the two bedroom units.  Also, I thought a two bedroom diamond paid the same MF as a two bedroom gold season.  Now, I'm confused .  I always defer to Kal, so whatever he says.  I need to quit drinking before noon.


----------



## Sapper

Cropman said:


> No, I thought all units, regardless of size, and point value, have the same MF's at some resorts.  For instance, at Sunset Harbor, I thought the one bedroom units pay the same MF as the two bedroom units.  Also, I thought a two bedroom diamond paid the same MF as a two bedroom gold season.  Now, I'm confused .  I always defer to Kal, so whatever he says.  I need to quit drinking before noon.



HAHA, It's always noon somewhere!

The way I understood it is that each size type pays the same fees regardless of season (not counting tax differential for some locations).  For example, at Sunset Harbor, a one bad unit will pay the same maintenance fees whether gold season or diamond season.  A two bed unit will pay the same maintenance fees whether gold or diamond season.  HOWEVER, a one bed unit and a two bed unit will not pay the same maintenance fee.


----------



## Cropman

Sapper said:


> HAHA, It's always noon somewhere!
> 
> The way I understood it is that each size type pays the same fees regardless of season (not counting tax differential for some locations).  For example, at Sunset Harbor, a one bad unit will pay the same maintenance fees whether gold season or diamond season.  A two bed unit will pay the same maintenance fees whether gold or diamond season.  HOWEVER, a one bed unit and a two bed unit will not pay the same maintenance fee.



You could very well be correct.  I thought the one bed unit and two bed units at Sunset DO pay the same MF.  Kal, BDH, other Sunset owners, would you please chime in here.  Thanks!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

The 1 bedroom at 


Cropman said:


> You could very well be correct.  I thought the one bed unit and two bed units at Sunset DO pay the same MF.  Kal, BDH, other Sunset owners, would you please chime in here.  Thanks!!


 The 1 bedroom at
kaanapali has lower MFs than 2 bedrooms
 We have been looking resale . I think Sapper is correct


----------



## youppi

I don't know for Hyatt resorts but I learn this year that at least 1 resort (Beachwoods in NC) charge the same MF whatever the unit size.
Check this post for the proof: https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/beachwoods-maintenance-fees-up-9-5-again.263541/


----------



## PerryKing

Pathways said:


> These are 'Hyatt developer' prices.  Since Hyatt does not have a full time sales office there, Mitzi is their 'sales' person.  Purchase from her and you will get all the developer rights.  Try to sell through her, and you will be dictated a minimum listing price.
> 
> By the marketing brochures and efforts at the resort, owners think they can recoup their 'investment' and it helps keep other resales prices inflated.  You will see very little movement with those listings.


*The Hyatt Main Street Station / Breckenridge Property was sold OUT several years ago*.  Mitze is an independent real-estate broker. With a Colorado real - estate Brokers license. She does not "work for the developer".  She did once work for the developer's sales company during the original sales period of the property. So she really knows the property, the market  and the Hyatt points system.   After the property was  sold out, she started her own company, specializing in the Hyatt Breckenridge resale market, but with the designation by Hyatt as an "Authorized Reseller".   (Just like Carmen is at the Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico) so when you buy through her the buyer can generally receive the Hyatt Hotel Gold Passport Points exchange privileges. see:  www.breckenridgemsr.com

She also represents the Hyatt MSS Owners Association with their resale listings for foreclosures, along with listing  for sale from current club owners

  So all prices are negotiable I have found. FYI  There is a Summer Float 10 Day Summer Studio available for $4,500  (480 points) or at least is was as of 4th of July week, when I was last staying there.


FYI: Also the asking  prices are steady because the property, the town  and the huge ski area support the prices. I would not say they are high, just at market rates.  Which does not make me feel so good considering that I paid over $100,000 for my 3 bedroom week 10 Ski week in 2002 and I received a $20,000 discount from the release price of $120,000 at that time because I was already an owner at the Hyatt Mountain Lodge - Beaver Creek.

* i.e. Time Shares are not investment property*. I know that better than anyone now  since  today I would be lucky to sell mine  for even $40,000. (and then less all selling cost).   *Hyatt Beaver Creek* intervals have  held their  value better , but they are still selling for much less than the original developer prices.  

However the prices for rental weeks  at Beaver Creek are almost twice as much as what an owner can get currently for the same week and unit size at  Hyatt MSS / Breckenridge.  AND the units at Breckenridge cost the same originally as those at Beaver Creek.  So it's all in the Location,  the "Name", and Luxury reputation of Beaver Creek!  Which is well deserved actually ! With rental rates during Christmas week for a 3 bedroom of over $1200 per night and not much less during other peak time ski weeks. 

 I have rented my  *HMSS Breckenridge*, 3 bedroom penthouse unit - Week 10 March Peak Ski week  (2 bedroom with kitchen and studio lock off with full kitchen)  ( if I can rent it at all - depending on the snow conditions  ) for the 7 day ski week  rental amount of between $3600 and $5600. (Its listed on the TUG Rental pages if your interested. Take a look)

 Maintenance fees ( for a 7 day fixed ski week and 10 floating summer days ownership) are currently around $4200 for three bedroom at *Hyatt MSS Breckenridge, *$6000 for a three bedroom at* Hyatt ML Beaver Creek,* near  $8000 for the *Park Hyatt Beaver Creek Residence Club* and over $8000 at the *Hyatt Grand Aspen Residence club*)


----------



## bdh

For clarity on the topic, please refer to the top of the Hyatt Residence Club page for the Sticky on Hyatt MF. While the Sticky says "2017 MF", it actual includes several years of MF's. Look in Walnutbaron's post for the PDF of annual MF's at various HRC properties.  The MF PDF is set up to show the breakdown of the components in the annual MF.


----------



## PerryKing

Tucsonadventurer said:


> The 1 bedroom at
> The 1 bedroom at
> kaanapali has lower MFs than 2 bedrooms
> We have been looking resale . I think Sapper is correct



*YES!  Size Matters but Season doesn't at all Hyatt Residence clubs - as far as I know. *


----------



## echino

At Pinon Pointe, I own a 2br, and I saw several 1br units on eBay where MFs were listed the same or very close to what I pay for my 2br.


----------



## bgsanderson

CTF2006 said:


> Thank you so much for the replies! I’m happy we didn’t lose out on the $. I thought the new program sounded like a great deal.
> I appreciate your quick responses! Thanks so much for saving us from a big mistake!


 Beware if you buy aftermarket because Hyatt  residence club will not let you exchange for hotel points.   I have a unit that we bought from Hyatt back in 2000 that we can exchange for hotel points, but the second week we bought on the aftermarket cannot be exchanged for hotel points.   Now our two weeks at the beach house in Key West our deeded titles, they are now doing a point system like Marriott & Disney, so maybe things are different!


----------



## Sapper

bgsanderson said:


> Beware if you buy aftermarket because Hyatt  residence club will not let you exchange for hotel points.   I have a unit that we bought from Hyatt back in 2000 that we can exchange for hotel points, but the second week we bought on the aftermarket cannot be exchanged for hotel points.   Now our two weeks at the beach house in Key West our deeded titles, they are now doing a point system like Marriott & Disney, so maybe things are different!



True, resale cannot exchange for Hyatt hotel points (World of Hyatt, or what ever they may call them in the future). However, the exchange rate is so poor, most do not find value in doing it anymore. 

The Hyatt Points Program has been a disaster. Hold on to those deeded units, they will have more value than the points program in the future.


----------



## brody24

Luckily, Hyatt has given me no problems with cancelling my Points Program contract (nor should they since I cancelled within the 10-day period mandated by Florida law).  The contract makes clear where to send your notice, and I followed up with them to confirm that I will receive refund in full of my initial deposit.


----------



## PerryKing

echino said:


> At Pinon Pointe, I own a 2br, and I saw several 1br units on eBay where MFs were listed the same or very close to what I pay for my 2br.


Probably was just a mistake by a reseller or broker who does not know the difference.

To learn  what the correct various MF's are, since your an owner at Pinon Point,  look at your annual budget report sent to you  each year by the Home Owners Association where it should show the annual budget for the property, and then how that budgeted cost is allocated to the various types of units as their share of the mf  fee for upcoming year.


----------



## PerryKing

bgsanderson said:


> Beware if you buy aftermarket because Hyatt  residence club will not let you exchange for hotel points.   I have a unit that we bought from Hyatt back in 2000 that we can exchange for hotel points, but the second week we bought on the aftermarket cannot be exchanged for hotel points.   Now our two weeks at the beach house in Key West our deeded titles, they are now doing a point system like Marriott & Disney, so maybe things are different!


The new "Portfolio Points" system is a separate system from your deeded weeks / points system  And the Portfolio Points system is probably something that you will not want to have anything to do with !

Also, be aware that if you buy a resell through an *"authorized Hyatt approved reseller"* that you can get the Hyatt Hotel Points exchange privilege.  I do know that their are approved Hyatt resellers / brokers at Breckenridge (Mitze) , Beaver Creek (Sliffer Real Estate) , and Puerto Rico (Carmen), and I'm sure there are others near the other Hyatt properties.  Does any one know of other Hyatt Approved resellers ?


----------



## PerryKing

bdh said:


> For clarity on the topic, please refer to the top of the Hyatt Residence Club page for the Sticky on Hyatt MF. While the Sticky says "2017 MF", it actual includes several years of MF's. Look in Walnutbaron's post for the PDF of annual MF's at various HRC properties.  The MF PDF is set up to show the breakdown of the components in the annual MF.


It seems to be out mostly out of date and incomplete however.


----------



## PerryKing

Tucsonadventurer said:


> oh the sheet here says 2 bedroom weeks 4, 8, 10 and 13, 25,000  and studios in winter  7,000 to 13,000, 2 bedroom float which is 1 week winter and 17 float summer 15,000 up to 29,900. Mitzelle%breckenridgemsr.com. She responds right away. We just emailed her.


Just a point of clarification:
Full 1/20 ownerships are: one 7 day fixed ski week and *10 summer float days*.  (NOT 1 ski week and *17  summer Float days*)


----------



## PerryKing

Sapper said:


> True, resale cannot exchange for Hyatt hotel points (World of Hyatt, or what ever they may call them in the future). However, the exchange rate is so poor, most do not find value in doing it anymore.
> 
> The Hyatt *(HOTEL)* Points Program has been a disaster. Hold on to those deeded units, they will have more value than the points program in the future.



 The original Hyatt hotel "Gold Passport" points exchange system (1998) was even much worse that the current one. *It was really really bad.* *The new current Hotel program*  is better than the old one, but it does have a cost - first a fee to deposit your points into the program (if you can because of CAPs in the program)  and then you need to compare what value your giving up compared to what value your getting in the hotel room your exchanging for.  That can vary, but be sure that there is a margin in there,  where someone (Hyatt) makes a profit.

 i.e. I did a test once where I gave up 7 nights at a Hyatt club property into the hotel points program, and then with the "Hotel Points" I received I could only get 5 Nights back in the same property and room type in the Hyatt Hotel reservation system. That was Time Share to Timeshare. (Yes, Hyatt was selling stays in the timeshares in their regular hotel reservation inventory - and still does).

The again,  as for a  Timeshare to a fancy Hyatt hotel Resort Exchange, it  might be the same "cost" as the experiment I ran, but it might be better than loosing your points, and gives you the option to at least do something really exotic and different.

 I do have one friend who just loves the program and raves about the fancy Hyatt resorts she has experienced.  (Regardless of the "extra" cost to her by using her Time share points).   I have not had any use for the Hyatt hotel exchange program - "A  minor option" "last Resort"  as I consider it - because  I  know that if I do use it that it has additional cost to it (the upfront fee to deposit your points into the program plus hidden cost when using them).

 However as I said it might be an option that is better than loosing your points or for breaking out of your routine and to use them for  that Exotic Hyatt resort ..someplace on the other side of the world.  Just beware of and compare the cost first.  Value the cost of your regular annual TS points by what they cost you from your maintenance fees.  (Cost per point) ( Maintenance fee divided by points earned = Cost per point)  compared to what it would cost you to just pay for that Hyatt Resort / Hotel stay at the available quoted rates for your stay,  then make your decision.  . Especially if you do not have any other better uses for your Time Share type points !

Might be that even if it cost more (in reality) to use your Time Share points for a Hyatt Hotel exchange that you want to do it anyway.  And remember that you have to plan in advance if you plan to do that.  There are short time limits for when you have to move your points from the  home resort preference (HRRP) time to the Hotel Exchange program if you plan to use them for a future Hotel stay  each year.


----------



## bdh

PerryKing said:


> It seems to be out mostly out of date and incomplete however.


 
While not all Hyatt resorts are listed on the PDF, it provides a MF perspective (current, historical and by resort) that wasn't available until Hyatt got its own page here on TUG last year.  The PDF info came from TUG users that provided info from their respective resort/week MF posted here on TUG. With MF's for next year not being known for another 3-4 months, the PDF does list the current MF for the properties listed. If you have more/better info, post it here on TUG so it can be added to the PDF.

Remember, "Team Work Makes the Dream Work"


----------



## taterhed

PerryKing said:


> The original Hyatt hotel "Gold Passport" points exchange system (1998) was even much worse that the current one. *It was really really bad.* *The new current Hotel program* is





Sapper said:


> The Hyatt Points Program has been a disaster. Hold on to those deeded units, they will have more value than the points program in the future.



Perry:  I'm 99.9% sure that @Sapper meant that the new "Hyatt Vacation Club Points" system and was not referring to the "World of Hyatt" points.


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> The original Hyatt hotel "Gold Passport" points exchange system (1998) was even much worse that the current one. *It was really really bad.* *The new current Hotel program*  is better than the old one, but it does have a cost - first a fee to deposit your points into the program (if you can because of CAPs in the program)  and then you need to compare what value your giving up compared to what value your getting in the hotel room your exchanging for.  That can vary, but be sure that there is a margin in there,  where someone (Hyatt) makes a profit.
> 
> i.e. I did a test once where I gave up 7 nights at a Hyatt club property into the hotel points program, and then with the "Hotel Points" I received I could only get 5 Nights back in the same property and room type in the Hyatt Hotel reservation system. That was Time Share to Timeshare. (Yes, Hyatt was selling stays in the timeshares in their regular hotel reservation inventory - and still does).
> 
> The again,  as for a  Timeshare to a fancy Hyatt hotel Resort Exchange, it  might be the same "cost" as the experiment I ran, but it might be better than loosing your points, and gives you the option to at least do something really exotic and different.
> 
> I do have one friend who just loves the program and raves about the fancy Hyatt resorts she has experienced.  (Regardless of the "extra" cost to her by using her Time share points).   I have not had any use for the Hyatt hotel exchange program - "A  minor option" "last Resort"  as I consider it - because  I  know that if I do use it that it has additional cost to it (the upfront fee to deposit your points into the program plus hidden cost when using them).
> 
> However as I said it might be an option that is better than loosing your points or for breaking out of your routine and to use them for  that Exotic Hyatt resort ..someplace on the other side of the world.  Just beware of and compare the cost first.  Value the cost of your regular annual TS points by what they cost you from your maintenance fees.  (Cost per point) ( Maintenance fee divided by points earned = Cost per point)  compared to what it would cost you to just pay for that Hyatt Resort / Hotel stay at the available quoted rates for your stay,  then make your decision.  . Especially if you do not have any other better uses for your Time Share type points !
> 
> Might be that even if it cost more (in reality) to use your Time Share points for a Hyatt Hotel exchange that you want to do it anyway.  And remember that you have to plan in advance if you plan to do that.  There are short time limits for when you have to move your points from the  home resort preference (HRRP) time to the Hotel Exchange program if you plan to use them for a future Hotel stay  each year.



Hi PerryKing, my first paragraph was regarding the Hyatt hotel program. My second paragraph was regarding the new Hyatt timeshare program called Hyatt Points Program. My second paragraph did not have ""(HOTEL)" written in.


----------



## Sapper

taterhed said:


> Perry:  I'm 99.9% sure that @Sapper meant that the new "Hyatt Vacation Club Points" system and was not referring to the "World of Hyatt" points.



Yes, taterhed, you are 100% correct, my second paragraph was referring to the new Hyatt timeshare points program.


----------



## PerryKing

???


----------



## PerryKing

??  Do you actually then mean the NEW  *Hyatt Portfolio (Points only*) ownership program ?  The Words: *"Portolio Program"* are key to describing the new system to prevent any confusion of which Hyatt program your talking about. 


I do understand the difference.  There are 4 aspects as I see it:

*1*. The Original Hyatt Vacation Club system of Deeded ownership - with an option to convert your time to points for use at other Hyatt Vacation club properties.

*2.*     a sub part of this original system is (was ) The "original 1990's era option to convert your deeded time (points) into Hyatt Gold Passport Points for stays at Hyatt Hotel Resorts and Hotels.  (The hotel Exchange system)  It was a bad deal.   (  I.e.  what you give up in the Club properties vs.. what you can get at the Hyatt Hotel and resorts )

then *3.*  They later( 2000's  ??)   improved that system and made the exchange ratio a bit better..  And they also have just recently changed the name of Gold Passport points to World of Hyatt. (But this had nothing to do with the exchange ratio between Club points to "Hotel" points. 

*4.*  ...  and Now:

The New Hyatt Residence club ownership system being sold: The Hyatt Residence club "Portfolio " system.  Where no deeds are issued but where members buy into a part ownership of the trust holding various units at various Club resort properties.   And with this new Portfolio system all new Hyatt Residence Club property developments and expansions will only be sold this way.  

I took the occasion to attend the presentation for current Hyatt residence Club  owners when I visited the Key West properties in November 2108.  Current club members   now have the opportunity to own in the Portfolio program and also keep their current deeded ownership.   separate from each other.  But with benefits that can be taken advantage of when one owns in both system.  My bottom line opinion  after the presentation of  the HYATT PORTFOLIO PROGRAM was that it has some good features and benefits, which I would like to have.  *But that it is way over priced  to current members.*   During the presentation they start by telling the member what is now wrong with and difficult to use about the current deeded / points  system, and that they developed the Portfolio program to help improve the original systems deficiencies.  My thought:  " Well that's nice, And I see and appreciate the benefits of the new Portfolio program as explained, but why do I (we) have to pay (*So Much*) for a new improved system?   Seems to me they should just grandfather us all and or give all current members the benefits of the Portfolio program.


----------



## PerryKing

Sapper said:


> Yes, taterhed, you are 100% correct, my second paragraph was referring to the new Hyatt timeshare points program.


I'm guessing that You actually mean the new *" Hyatt Portfolio points" * program, not to be confused with the original deeded week and points program or the Hotel points exchange system.     Right  ? The distinction is important to this discussion.  see my prior post above.    Thank You.


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> I'm guessing that You actually mean the new *" Hyatt Portfolio points" * program, not to be confused with the original deeded week and points program or the Hotel points exchange system.     Right  ? The distinction is important to this discussion.  see my prior post above.    Thank You.



Welcome back. If you want to call it by its correct name, then you should refer to it as the "Multisite Vacation Ownership Program".  However, people around here have been calling it the Hyatt Points Program, or HPP.  I understand my post may have been confusing, but it was clarified back in July.


----------

